# Bench knee/ Offset knee



## Saddlebred11 (Mar 27, 2014)

I know horses that are able to do their job well despite being bench kneed. It especially depends on the severity, a horse that is only slightly bench kneed should be able to do any job. However if a horse is very bench kneed it may prevent them from doing the job as well or for as long. It is mostly on a case to case basis to be perfectly honest.
Thanks,
Saddleseat11


----------



## RawrKat (Jun 30, 2014)

So saddleseat, there is nothing I need to do specially for his knees? Enclosed is a pic of his knees. Not the best pic but hope it will do.


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

My mare has offset knees and we have to regulate mild arthritis in them. She's only 11 and she was never worked hard in her life. I agree it is a case by case basis but the most I've ever seen her improve was when we expanded the pasture to include lots of hills, swampy holes, brush piles and generally rough terrain. She's barefoot, and her footing has improved tenfold after expanding the pasture. Her range of motion was very tight and very limited, I did stretched with her every day but it hardly helped. Now that she has to stretch and actually move instead of shuffling along she's steadily improving.


----------

